# coder newbe



## barbara45 (Jul 11, 2008)

I passed my coding exam back in December. I live in central Illinois. Current employer not real supportive in offering additional training to help me obtain work experience. Don't have 2-5 years experience everyone seems to be looking for in hiring coders. Also not sure about these "remote or travelling" coding positions. Any direction in helping me locate a decent coding opportunity greatly appreciated.


----------

